# Home Remedies for PH???



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey all,
I was wondering if anyone knew of any natural way to neutralize the water's PH without using the pet shop PH neutralizer. I know you can raise and lower it using certain things but I want something to hold it at a steady 7.0. Thanks.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Check the PH of your tap water, most water straight outta the tap is in the 6.5 to 7.5 range which is fine for pretty much all Ps. You should check the KH and make sure its staying in a safe range as you may have unstable ph. I would also recommend checking all your other parameters (ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates) as they too may be affecting your PH.

If your KH is a bit too low, get a ph stabilizer for it that does not contain phosphates


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Check your PH out of the tap first...I use Crushed corral in my media bags to keep PH up(Fahaka tank) and either peat moss or lots of drift wood to lower the PH(Piranha and Ray tanks) hope that helps


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

can u buy peat moss in pet stores?


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS (Apr 4, 2004)

Old home soultions were vinegar and baking soda. The vinegar lowers the ph and the baking soda raises the ph. I have never tryed this but have seen it in some books and have herd oldtimers talk about this. Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

micus said:


> can u buy peat moss in pet stores?


 Yes, peat is sold as a filter accesory by several manufacturers. I think I saw a box made by Fluval a while back at my LFS. You can definitely find it in any aquarium mail-order catalog.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I would go with the sea shell deal. You add a lil at a time to an old nylon sock, And test every 3 days to get the desired ph steady. Thats if your tank has a low ph because of driftwood, and plants.


----------

